

Intel App Framework 2.0 released (JavaScript library for mobile) - acturbo
http://app-framework-software.intel.com/index.php
Intel App Framework v2.0 (formerly known as jqMobi) has been released. This JavaScript framework enables web developers to build highly customizable and feature-rich mobile websites that run on iPhone, iPad, Android, BlackBerry and Windows mobile devices. Note: I&#x27;m not affiliated with Intel or this project  -- i&#x27;m just a happy developer that uses this library. If you&#x27;re looking to build interactive websites that run on a wide range of mobile devices, you should definitely check this out.
======
acturbo
Intel App Framework v2.0 (formerly known as jqMobi) has been released. This
JavaScript framework enables web developers to build highly customizable and
feature-rich mobile websites that run on iPhone, iPad, Android, BlackBerry and
Windows mobile devices. Note: I'm not affiliated with Intel or this project --
i'm just a happy developer that uses this library. If you're looking to build
interactive websites that run on a wide range of mobile devices, you should
definitely check this out.

